# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Liebres en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer estuve "cazando" al salto, y pude fotografiar dos liebres, que os voy a subir para que las veáis.

Ésta es la primera:







Y aquí está la segunda rabona que me salió al paso:













Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionantes tomas de la rabona... jope, que peazo máquina tienes que tener para pillar así a las liebres!!!
Dicen que éstas con arroz están muy ricas... pero yo prefiero verlas como nos las sirve Los Terrines.
Te felicito por cada imagen que nos colocas.
Eres un crack!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas fotos Los Terrines, buen día de caza has tenido, yo creo que los disparos de la cámara fotográfica es mas difícil que con la escopeta y hace menos daño.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Felix Rodiguez de la Fuente ha vuelto...
Preciosas imágenes.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo tres fotos que tomé ayer a una liebre en un paseo por el campo:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines tu no compras las liebres y después las sueltas, :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Los terrines tu no compras las liebres y después las sueltas,.
> Un saludo amigo.


Te aseguro que no las compro, frfmfrfm; además, ésta me salió de los pies, ya que estaba echada en la cama. Tengo muchas ganas de hacer alguna foto a una liebre encamada, pero a pesar de la buena vista que tengo para los animales, las liebres en la cama soy incapaz de verlas, así que tendréis que esperar.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Si ere observador cuando mejor se ven son por las mañana temprano cuando hace mucho frió y lo que se ve no es la liebre se ve el vaho de agua de la respiración del animal.
Yo los conejos los veía de esa forma, hace tiempo era un cazador medio regular. Ahora sería incapaz.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Aquí tenéis otra, de esta mañana:



Un saludo cordial.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esta parece grandecita.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía... como está terrines de conejos y de liebres, jeje  :Big Grin: 




> Tengo muchas ganas de hacer alguna foto a una liebre encamada, pero a pesar de la buena vista que tengo para los animales, las liebres en la cama soy incapaz de verlas, así que tendréis que esperar.


Te va a costar mucho. Las bichas son muy esquivas y a la mínima que te vean, van a salir pitando... y por muy buena vista que tengas, cuando están encamadas y desde lejos, es muy complicado distinguirlas del terreno.

Ya hace tiempo que no me como ninguna liebre, jeje. Antes con el coche se mataban muchas, circulando por las pistas por la noche, muchas se cruzaban y era rara la semana en que no venía una liebre para casa. Hoy en día ya no es lo mismo...  :Frown:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Ayer tomé algunas fotos a una liebre, y, antes de mostrároslas, os voy a copiar la letra de un antiguo fandango que viene al caso:

Apuntaba...
pise un tronco y di un traspie
cuando a una liebre apuntaba
y al levantarme observé
como sus crias le mamaban
menos mal que tropecé....

Ahora las liebres suelo encontrarlas en el campo por parejas. Os subo las fotos que tomé ayer a una liebre que me salió muy cerca (casi de los pies), instantes después de que se levantara su pareja:









Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Menos mal que se topó con tu "arma"... que si no no estaría por ahí dando saltos.
Preciosas como siempre esas imágenes de fauna Los Terrienes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas capturas de esa preciosa liebre  :Smile:  Muchas gracias por las fotuquis.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado sábado pude fotografiar otra rabona en la Serena, aunque no me permitió un acercamiento como la última que subí. Aquí están las fotos:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo una liebre que fotografié la pasada Semana Santa:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El sábado pasado, dando un paseo por el campo, pude ver a tres liebres jugueteando. No se si lo sabéis, pero en esta época, con el celo, se dedican a hacer juegos y no parecen conscientes de que están siendo observadas. Os voy a subir todas las fotos, aunque son algo lejanas, por lo novedosas; en algunas de ellas se observa como una de las rabonas se acerca a mí sin preocuparse mucho de mi presencia. Aquí las tenéis:

















Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Segunda serie:

















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Y Termino con éstas, en las que se observa a una de las liebres acercándose a mí:











Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fantástica serie Los terrines  :Smile: 

Aunque da pena ver como está ya el campo... y eso que gracias a las lluvias pasadas todavía se mantiene algo de verde, pero poco durará con estas calores  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

A esa liebre sólo le ha faltado chocarse contigo... jope con las fotos que haces!!
Geniales esas liebres de la Serena.
Un saludo y sigue deleitándonos con tus imágenes.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo un par de liebres del pasado fin de semana:





Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Esa liebre saltando esos cardos... de la mejor foto que he visto de tu fauna terrestre.
Sin duda no dejas de sorprendernos.
Gracias por aumentar la calidad de éste foro Los Terrines.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Una liebre voladora, no había visto nunca esta especie. :Smile: 
Gracias amigo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Como hace bastante tiempo que no os subo ninguna liebre (desde primeros de junio), os voy a poner unas tomas del pasado sábado:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas fotos Los Terrines, me gustan las liebres, la verdad que me gustan los animales en general.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas liebres del pasado fin de semana;









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy he podido hacer una foto a una liebre encamada en unas peñas; primer os voy a poner la foto de la rabona aplastada, y luego un recorte de la misma, para que podáis verla con más detalle:





A continuación, salió corriento, y pude hacerle estas dos fotos, que son peores que las anteriores:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Madrugaor

Extraordinarias imágenes. Como las vean los cazadores te va a fichar como ojeador de liebres encamadas.

----------


## Luján

Se le ve cara de susto a la pobre.

Una pregunta para los especialistas ¿Como diferenciar una liebre de un conejo?

----------


## Madrugaor

Pues que la liebre está deliciosa con gurullos y el conejo en "fritá".
Creo que para un cazador la diferencia está en las orejas, que la liebre las tiene más largas y acaban en una franja negra. Además, cuando la liebre corre se nota que va a batir el récord de los 100 metros lisos, a diferencia del conejo que es un comodón y tiende a esconderse lo antes posible.

----------


## Los terrines

> Extraordinarias imágenes. Como las vean los cazadores te va a fichar como ojeador de liebres encamadas.


La verdad es que para otros animales tengo cierta facilidad para verlos, pero las liebres las tengo atravesadas, soy incapaz de divisarlas encamadas; hacía muchísimos años que no veía ninguna en la cama, ya que las veía una vez que salían corriendo.

Es curioso, porque esta mañana iba yo por el campo con mi ATV (quad), sin la cámara, y me ha salido una liebre delante; como suelen ir en parejas, me he fijado que cerca estaba encamada la de la foto, y como no llevaba la cámara, he pasado de largo  y he ido hasta casa (aproximadamente un kilómetro) a por la cámara. Después he vuelto con el ATV y he podido hacer las fotos, ya que la rabona me estaba esperando.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La verdad es que para otros animales tengo cierta facilidad para verlos, pero las liebres las tengo atravesadas, soy incapaz de divisarlas encamadas; hacía muchísimos años que no veía ninguna en la cama, ya que las veía una vez que salían corriendo.


Para ver las liebres encamadas hay que echar muchas, pero que muchas horas en el campo...

Yo tan sólo he sido capaz de verlas una vez en un campo arado, y ya hace años. Desde entonces, que yo recuerde no he vuelto a ver ninguna.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El viernes 4 de abril tuve un encuentro con dos liebres en celo, que estaban con sus juegos amorosos, pero no se dejaron fotografiar juntas; de todas formas si que hice algunas fotos de las dos por separado:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## juanlo

Fantásticas, si en vez de disparar la cámara hubiese sido un escopeta.... Aunque sinceramente, prefiero verla como en la foto.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Me encanta las foto de la liebre Los Terrines.
Gracias, Francisco.

----------


## Azuer

> Te aseguro que no las compro, frfmfrfm; además, ésta me salió de los pies, ya que estaba echada en la cama. Tengo muchas ganas de hacer alguna foto a una liebre encamada, pero a pesar de la buena vista que tengo para los animales, las liebres en la cama soy incapaz de verlas, así que tendréis que esperar.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


La verdad es que es complicado localizarlas en la cama a no ser que tengas el "ojo entrenado". La liebre es la reina del mimetismo, una experta en pasar desapercibida.

Mira, te puedes entrenar con éstas:

----------


## NoRegistrado

En el pueblo de un amigo mío, aparte de los tubos protectores en los tallos cuando es necesario, ponen goteros cuya única función es rellenar la parte inferior de una botella de coca cola fijada en el suelo a modo de bebedero. Si no, muerden las tuberías de goteo y hacen un destrozo. Y aún así a veces las muerden.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta rabona la fotografié el viernes 19-IV-2013 al atardecer, entre las flores  y las retamas:



Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos de una liebre el pasado 25 de junio:













Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hace mucho tiempo que  no subo fotos de liebres, que en esta época, por el celo, están menos pendientes del fotógrafo permitiendo mayores acercamientos; aqué tenéis algunas del pasado fin de semana:











Saludos cordiales.

----------

Azuer (02-abr-2015),faeton (02-abr-2015),frfmfrfm (03-abr-2015),Jonasino (02-abr-2015),willi (04-abr-2015)

----------

